# If Kenpo was the Star Wars Trilogy?



## Rick Wade (Mar 11, 2004)

Who would you be?

I would probably be an ewok because like to follow others but I don't necessarily go about it the right way.

This will be intresting to see who will  fill the main spots like 

Vader
OB1
Han Solo
Luke Skywalker 
so on and so on.

Just for fun


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh Boy...this is going to make respondents popular...

Don't foreget...

Jar Jar Binks
Jabba the Hut
and all the little Ewoks...


----------



## 8253 (Mar 12, 2004)

Yoda! artyon:


----------



## Blindside (Mar 12, 2004)

As an underbelt I was perhaps a little too focused on rank advancement, so for that case, Red Leader.

"Stay on target, stay on target."  

Lamont


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 12, 2004)

I think someone should make another fan film at Fanfilms about Kenpo in SW....


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 12, 2004)

I bet no one wants to admit to being a Darth Vader ot Darth Mall.


----------



## Ender (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm some sort of droid.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm NOT gonna wear cinnamon buns on my head ..


----------



## kenpo12 (Mar 12, 2004)

I'd be Lando Calrissian cuz' Colt 45 works everytime!


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 12, 2004)

I am really suprised the core group Dragon, and the others haven't responded.  I kinda see Dragon as a sitting the jedi board.  Not sure which jedi but a jedi non the less.

Please don't hit me Dragon, its all in fun

Thanks


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 12, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I bet no one wants to admit to being a Darth Vader ot Darth Mall.



Goldendragon is Darth Vader, Hands down! 

I'll take Boba Fett myself. :jediduel:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 12, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I'm NOT gonna wear cinnamon buns on my head ..




Ok, but you'll make a nice Assasin. :sniper:


----------



## kenpoangel (Mar 12, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Who would you be?
> 
> I would probably be an ewok because like to follow others but I don't necessarily go about it the right way.
> 
> ...



The way my life's been going lately...

I'd have to say Salacious Crumb...you figure it out   :boing2: 

Back to the mats,

Angela


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 12, 2004)

hmmm... Young Obi-wan Kenobi?...LOL...or maybe Kyle Katarn of the SW expanded universe...heh...yeah, I'd have to say Kyle Katarn is what I'd be because I'm more of a solo guy when it comes to missions, like in PaintBall and such...I gain victory through such ways, and occassionally I coordinate with a co-op plan. Also, I don't like scummy rulers like the empire. 


Kyle Katarn is an imperial turned Rebel who eventually found out that the force was strong in himself and became a jedi, and saved the galaxy a few times. Very awesome guy and they made a few games from him and wrote some books on him.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 12, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Ok, but you'll make a nice Assasin. :sniper:



I could handle that nicely


----------



## Seig (Mar 12, 2004)

The Universe's shortest wookie.....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 13, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Goldendragon is Darth Vader, Hands down!



I find your lack of faith disturbing..........


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 13, 2004)

I'l be Leia then, cinnamon buns and all if need be :lol:


----------



## Likaes the Bandit (Jun 15, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I bet no one wants to admit to being a Darth Vader ot Darth Mall.


I would love to be Darth Maul


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm taking Han Solo then, which means I get to marry Kenpomachine, fly a cool ship and not die for the whole trilogy, w00t 

Ian.


----------



## Brother John (Jun 16, 2004)

Han Solo !

Some skill, some attitude, a realist...
much luck...............eventually.


"Laugh it up, fuzzball..."

Your Brother
John


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Jun 16, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I am really suprised the core group Dragon, and the others haven't responded. I kinda see Dragon as a sitting the jedi board. Not sure which jedi but a jedi non the less.
> 
> Please don't hit me Dragon, its all in fun
> 
> Thanks


Are you talking about the Jedi Knights 2: Jedi Outcast [DrAgOn] clan?


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jun 16, 2004)

Now I have to Han Solos to choose, yipeeee  artyon:


----------

